# Check this nightmare out



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

A fellow inspector sent me this disaster


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)




----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

what is that feeding?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Soap dispensers


----------



## CTs2p2 (Dec 6, 2011)

What is backflow prevention anyways? Lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Lord help the person that wants hot water. Lol


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Wow the pressure will be amazing on that sink ha ha

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

I guess he didn't have time to do it right. .....Plumbing is hard. It's harder if you're stupid!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Hey now, there's more than one way to mix!:laughing:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Lord help the person that wants hot water. Lol


I had a Taco Bell that was getting write ups from the health inspector water not hot enough changed out gas valve on old wtr/htr,
then installed new 50 gal high recovery still health inspector was not happy
so I waited around trying to figure out the problem it came down to a pre-rinse
faucet they always left on, turned the cold side off then water was blasting hot !


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

Swisher requires their techs to get master rigger licenses before starting work 👍


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

JERRYMAC said:


> I had a Taco Bell that was getting write ups from the health inspector water not hot enough changed out gas valve on old wtr/htr, then installed new 50 gal high recovery still health inspector was not happy so I waited around trying to figure out the problem it came down to a pre-rinse faucet they always left on, turned the cold side off then water was blasting hot !



I am having the same problem with another restaurant. We are now installing small under the sink water heater in the bathroom so they can have hot water. I only figured this out after the 3rd. Mixing valve.


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

JERRYMAC said:


> I had a Taco Bell that was getting write ups from the health inspector water not hot enough changed out gas valve on old wtr/htr,
> then installed new 50 gal high recovery still health inspector was not happy
> so I waited around trying to figure out the problem it came down to a pre-rinse
> faucet they always left on, turned the cold side off then water was blasting hot ![/QU
> ...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

JERRYMAC said:


> I had a Taco Bell that was getting write ups from the health inspector water not hot enough changed out gas valve on old wtr/htr,
> then installed new 50 gal high recovery still health inspector was not happy
> so I waited around trying to figure out the problem it came down to a pre-rinse
> faucet they always left on, turned the cold side off then water was blasting hot !


LOL! I had a long time res. customer who's heater started leaking over the weekend from the tank. Monday morning installed a new one. Fired up, no leaks, water started to get warm, collected and left. Next day I get a call, "I get hot water for about two minutes, then it drops to warm. In the back bath it doesn't even get warm in the morning." Huh. Well, new heaters can be bad out of the box. (powervent BTW) No error codes. The first time I went back they had just run a bunch of water and it was burning. Well the old one worked just fine on Sunday according to the HO, and not once after install. Well, water wise all I did was new ball valve, coupling and dielectrics. So it had to be with the heater, right? I even double checked every fixture, every line, even though I can draw every pipe in his house on paper 100 miles away blindfolded! Well, gas control valve? Got the new one Thursday. Installed on the fly to get to another job (One of those stops you sneek in when it's busy). Next day get a call same thing. OK, Burner assy? Monday, replaced burner mid day after it came in, triple checked everything! Tuesday, very pissed off call from the HO, still same problems! OK. This is it, I took the extra van while the guys split up in the other two trucks. Spent 4 hours looking at everything over and over! turns out, hidden from sight in the darkest spot behind a wall, was a 1/2 hot and cold with ball valves joined together with a tee and a boiler drain. Boiler drain off, valves on. I show the customer and he smacks his head and says "Sunday when the wife did laundry she said the sump crock was starting to smell again so I rinsed it out with hot and cold water! This is what we used to wash the dogs before they died, and this happened before!!!" :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 760GWS (Mar 16, 2015)

A customer called complaining that ever since his upstairs hall bathroom remodel was completed (including grohe thermostatic valve), he couldn't get hot water at the kitchen sink, and the upstairs matter also took forever, even though it's close to the US hall bathroom. After checking everything 3 times, I had to walk away stupified. 

Customer called back a couple weeks later, wants me to recheck the system again... He installed his own WH (from blowes) thinking that had to be the issue. So i checked it again. This time, I checked something I took his word on last time: he had an unfinished master bathroom remodel; Roman tub was still in rough stage--no handles, spout pipe capped. I turned a stem of the deck mount valve, bingo! Hot water drawn at KS. 

He was like, why would that be open? I said, who knows, I guess the last guy didn't finish testing for leaks ;-)


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

760GWS said:


> A customer called complaining that ever since his upstairs hall bathroom remodel was completed (including grohe thermostatic valve), he couldn't get hot water at the kitchen sink, and the upstairs matter also took forever, even though it's close to the US hall bathroom. After checking everything 3 times, I had to walk away stupified.
> 
> Customer called back a couple weeks later, wants me to recheck the system again... He installed his own WH (from blowes) thinking that had to be the issue. So i checked it again. This time, I checked something I took his word on last time: he had an unfinished master bathroom remodel; Roman tub was still in rough stage--no handles, spout pipe capped. I turned a stem of the deck mount valve, bingo! Hot water drawn at KS.
> 
> He was like, why would that be open? I said, who knows, I guess the last guy didn't finish testing for leaks ;-)


Gotta love those, ohhh yeah's, I forgot to mention that's!


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You guys crack me up, I'd be more worried about eliminating those soap dispensers first right? You guys should meet me here for a COLD glass of water, I'm filling, your drinking.


----------



## h2omanipulator (Feb 14, 2015)

We just went behind another plumber at a job, the Owner was complaining about not getting hot water. Come to find out that instead of using a proper mixing valve at each sensor operated faucet, they had simply installed 3/8" compression tee's to tie hot/cold together before feeding the faucets.....:blink:

And I wonder how they always get so low on bid day


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

They should have just installed to faucets and labeled the one on the left hot and the one on the right cold 

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## bct p&h (Jan 19, 2013)

Who thought that would be a good idea? Even the soap guys will at least throw a vacuum breaker on when they tie into a faucet.
This is what an inspector required me to put in recently.
The 009 on the left is for the main.
The next 009 is for the soaps
The next 009 is for the drain on the dishwasher
The 909 is the hot feed for the dishwasher, it's rated for hot water. I don't like rebuilding back flows every month because the rubbers distort with 140* running through them.
The last 009 is for the soda. I usually run a stainless 009 but inspector was OK with the brass body because there isn't an RO system on this one.


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

JERRYMAC said:


> I had a Taco Bell that was getting write ups from the health inspector water not hot enough changed out gas valve on old wtr/htr,
> then installed new 50 gal high recovery still health inspector was not happy
> so I waited around trying to figure out the problem it came down to a pre-rinse
> faucet they always left on, turned the cold side off then water was blasting hot !



i had the same thing at Godfathers Pizza


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe on those sanitary soap dispensers the health inspectors want warm water to flow through the dispenser and into the wash compartment of a 3 compartment commercial sink - 100-120 degree water temp. Thus the maintenance guy "mixed" the hot and cold water lines to try to get warm water in the photo. 

If hot water was required, the maintenance guy would have tapped into the hot water supply only. 

Prolly should just use a thermostatic mixing valve. I think the temp from the manufacturer is preset at 105 degrees for Thermostatic Mixing Valves.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

Its usually the chemical supplier that will do all those amazing plumbing. And us to repair all their leaks. Is there an anti siphon device on any of their equipment?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Nothing


----------

